# General betta behavior?



## Elry (Jan 15, 2011)

I know bettas have different personalities. I can already see this in my two, Callius and Jerrin. Callius is a lot more welcoming of me while Jerrin likes to hide away for example. And I've only had Jerrin a month and Callius about a week.

But I was just wondering if there are some general guidelines to basic betta behavior. I did my research before I got Jerrin first on how to set up the tank and stuff, but I couldn't find anything really on basic behavior. I'm mostly just asking now so I can keep an eye on them for any signs of stress or anything.

I'm just paranoid about stuff like this. I just like to have it on hand for future reference.

I'm sorry if any of this seems incoherent; it's two in the morning as I type this and I just wanted to get it down so I don't forget.


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

It's pretty normal for them to have opposite personalities. Some bettas can be kept with other fish, some can't. Normal behavior is sitting on the bottom at night or even during the day (sleeping!)... they usually will move if you move suddenly near the tank or flip the lights on. 
Of course, it's normal for them to go to the top and breathe because they are labyrinth fish. It's also normal for them to flare their gills randomly, even at you. They're just exercising. 

If you see them seeming to struggle swimming (like looking awkward or wobbly) there might be something wrong. Also watch for shredding on their fins as they are very susceptible to getting them caught on things. They also will overeat massively if given the chance so feed sparingly.


----------



## Elry (Jan 15, 2011)

Also is it normal for a betta to just stay in one place for a while (obviously awake), then just suddenly dart around? Jerrin does this a lot. He'll hang out in the side of his tank near the thermometer, then he'll just dart off after a few minutes? Could he just be bored or it's a part of his personality? I mean he's still active and everything, but just not as much as he was when I had him in the one gal. The water stays about 74-76 degrees usually. I know that's kind of low for a betta... Maybe that's the problem? The heater is a Tetra Submersible Heater that's a hundred watts. 

Yeah, I'm paranoid. I know it could just be part of his personality, but still v.v


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

He sounds fine 
And the water temp isn't bad either... mid 70s is still in the tropical range. That's about what all our fish are kept at.


----------



## Cacatuoides (Feb 2, 2009)

I usually keep my tank at around 80, unless I have fish that don't like it that warm. Fortunately my loaches and guppies and cories like it, it also helps reduce the chance for ich. I usually keep my betta tanks around 80-82 degrees, it sounds like your bettas are fine.


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

CAC! Where you been, bro?!


----------



## Cacatuoides (Feb 2, 2009)

Haha, in school where I belong , let's not hijack this post though! I'll be in the chatroom more now so stop by sometimes and see if I'm there.


----------

